# Secondary hyperparathyroidism, anybody considered it as cause ?



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

Anybody here did any investigations to see if they have secondary hyperparathyroidism ? I saw lots of people here have vitamin D deficiency. That leads to secondary hyperparathyroidism. Symptoms:

"Of those patients who do present with symptoms, they are commonly associated with the effects of an increased level of calcium. Since calcium is involved in trans-synaptic communication in the nervous system, high blood calcium levels have a direct effect on the nervous system. Thus, most of the symptoms of parathyroid disease are "neurological" in origin. Common manifestations of hyperparathyroidism include weakness and fatigue, depression, bone pain, muscle soreness (myalgias), decreased appetite, feelings of nausea and vomiting, constipation, polyuria, polydipsia, cognitive impairment, kidney stones and osteoporosis.[4] Surgical removal of a parathyroid tumor will eliminate the symptoms in most patients."

That's from the article on primary hyperparathyroidism. In secondary you can have normal blood calcium levels, but that doesn't mean you'll feel fine.

Causes:

Calcium deficiency
Not enough calcium in the diet
Too much calcium loss in the urine
Conditions that make it hard for the body to break down phosphate, including:
Aluminum poisoning
Certain types of cancer
Kidney disease
Malnutrition
Malabsorption
Vitamin D disorders (often seen in children with malnutrition and older adults who do not get enough sunlight):
Problems absorbing vitamin D into the body (malabsorption)
Problems breaking down vitamin D (due to the use of certain drugs)
Rickets
Too little vitamin D (deficiency)


----------

